# Solved: "Error Reading File" from Microsoft Photo Editor



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Pictures taken with a digital camera and carrying the "name" of "IMG_####.JPG" can not be opened by nor inserted into MS Photo Editor. "Error Reading File" comes up.

Is there a way around this problem?

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Does it open in Irfanview ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Got it ... And it opens OK in Irfanview.
Not sure what editing you want to to do it, but Irfanview can also perform basic editing.
Do I see some NY in the background  ???


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

Answer is "YES."

I'll next see if I can crop the picture. Had IrFanView installed but never before used it

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Irfanvew is good at cropping.
I'm thinking Microsoft Photo Editor is obsolete.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A quick tip on cropping with Interview .. Press Crtl+A .. to select all ..
then click n drag each side of the cropping window to where you want it.

I passed that one thru Photoshops "auto color" .. and it made a big difference in the color.
About only way I know to do this in Irfanview is to adjust the Contrast as shown below.
Irfanviews Auto adjust works many times .. but not on this one.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I cropped and resized the pic, because it was so large I had to scroll to view all of it.

I want to have paper copies made of the pic. I can't find any way to send the cropped/resized pic to my flash drive. The right click menu doesn't provide for this. 

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you're using Irfanview to view the pictures ... (your default Image viewer) ...
set it to view the pictures "Fit Images to Window" .. Shift+W

You don't have to Crop it .. to view it or print it .. and you don't want to crop it for just this reason.
I have a hunch you're going to like this when you get it figured out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

See *Here* for some initial Irfanview setup tips


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"You don't have to Crop it .. to view it or print it .. and you don't want to crop it for just this reason."

noyb: BUT I do want to 'crop' the pic to get rid of unwanted tree branch and sky above the heads of the people.

I want to be able to send the cropped pic to a flash drive, not necessarily directly from IrFanView. Is this possible?

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Once you have the picture edited as you want it ... You can save it anywhere you want.
I normally put it on my desktop .. Then move it to where I want to save it.
You 'll probably want to save it as a jpg .. and a compression (quality) of 90 or higher.

Always save the original picture .. and try to never save as a jpeg .. the open the edited jpg and edit it again.
It can become a rumor if you do this.
If you need to change it .. go back to the original and do it again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cropping the picture in closer .. (removing the extra background) ... is the same as Digital Zooming ..
where the picture subject(s) will show larger.

If you plan on framing the picture print .. it should be cropped to the size of the frame ..
or the size of the picture you want to print.
For example .. the attached has been cropped (sized) for a 5x7 print.
If there's something you need removed .. Send it to me and I can remove it with Photoshop .. Irfanview can't do this.
I've removed some of the branches on the right for an example.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Noyb: Thanks for your efforts. I can't find among the toolbar items a way to save a pic to a specific framing size. Furthermore, after downloading what you attached and then dbl clicking it, the reproduction is very small and in the upper left corner of the screen. I was able to send this to the flashdrive. Will the Kodak store be able to use this for 5x7 prints? If the answer is yes, then I would like you to remove everything that surrounds the people, what I would call cropping. Then save the result for a 5x7 frame and either post it or send me an email attachment.

I wish I could do all this myself. I will greatly appreciate your taking time to help me.

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

For a better printable picture .. I'll have to Email you a bigger file.
When I remove everything that surrounds the people .. I need to replace it with something ??.
A solid color .. or maybe a pattern.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's some quick samples .. (1) Cropping ... (2) Removing the background around the subjects.

Removing the background (2) can take a lot of work and it's questionable if it'll ever look right.
The cutting around the subjects can be very difficult to make look right especially around items like hair.
Then there's the question .. What should the replaced background be ??


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I use Microsoft Photo Editor often- Its not obsolete and is very user friendly for uncomplicated photo editing and viewing.
I have many photos in the problem format IMG_####.JPG and they open fine in MSPE, so I don't think its that specific problem.
II typicly use MSPE to crop then SAVE-AS/ MORE (slider to about 30% for emails) then use a alpha name (IMG###a.JPG)
MSPE has an easy feature to resize in inches or in pixels (IMAGE/ RESIZE) but as stated-use save-as then new name so original photo isn't altered.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Noyb: I have decided to go with the original picture in my files. Perhaps the Kodak store will be able to take out the surroundings to the people. If not, so be it. 

Thanks for introducing me to IrFanView. I seldom want to "play with" downloaded pics, but at least I now have a second option to which to turn.

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You should be able to tell Kodak (Kiosk ??) what physical picture size you want and they'll be able to crop it to the size needed ..
But they will not remove the background.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Photo Editor will crop a pic and save the result wherever- my docs, etc. Then a right click allows sending it to a flash drive, wherever. I don't understand why IrFanView doesn't have this capability and why cropping causes enlargement of the subjects. Is there some advantage to this.

I have attached an original pic and the result of 'cropping' with MS Photo Editor. 

I will be going to a full store location, not a kiosk, to have prints made.

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Irfanview can save the picture anywhere you want ??

The picture you attached is a Height / Width *Aspect Ratio* of 4x6.
To make this fit a 5x7 inch print .. and show all the Duck .. 
About 3/8 inch of the left end of the picture will need to be cropped off.
See the 5x7 print size *Aspect Ratio* in my attachment ??

If this is in a picture with a frame .. 
Parts of the Duck will be behind the frame because the picture was taken Zoomed in too far.

A store will have a way to crop the picture so it shows in the final print size the way you want it.
My wife uses Wal-Mart.

Cropping can also be called .. Re-framing the picture.
Many people .. when they take a picture .. they zoom in too far and then there's no room left to re-frame the picture ..
to different picture sizes .. (Aspect Ratios)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cropping the picture means cutting off some of the edges of the picture ..
When printed on the *same size paper* .. The picture will look bigger if some of the outer boundary is cut off


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I have declared the Thread "solved," since you gave me a way to open it, which was my primary problem.

Your knowledge of reproducing pictures, resizing, etc. is "way over my head." I do appreciate your taking the time to try to educate me, however. 

Very glad you responded to my Thread, that is for sure!

{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It takes time ... It took me a while to figure all this out ..
Holler anytime If I can help.


----------

